# Robbie, Trial PH1 July 5th - 2013



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Well... We survived it. From 440 points to be had Robbie scored a 435.

Exhausting day but it was great! Got a hell of a sunburn and a tired ass dog :mrgreen:

Will post his trial vids later on. Just wanted to share my good mood and pride in my dog!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm excited to see the video.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

good job. waiting for the vids also.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Congratulations! I'm excited to see the video.



Me too! +1 +1 +1 

:lol:


Seriously: congratulations and I'm excited to see video too.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Just uploaded them all :mrgreen:

Waterwork

http://youtu.be/qMOAvSbMv-o

Fake attack

http://youtu.be/QSWzDnfcoVo

Bike attack

http://youtu.be/XfUoDZXBgZk

Throw attack

http://youtu.be/qCIJPiL2H8w

Face/Stick attack

http://youtu.be/bcLdJjCf0rw

Prisoner Transport

http://youtu.be/EQeksemQbNA

Water work, object retrieve.

http://youtu.be/oURw6ontngk

Food refusal - object guard

http://youtu.be/hxH5cSYJI7Y

Small article search

http://youtu.be/pxKpS2m9-JI


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

way to go Alice and Robbie !

btw, something i'm curious about re: KNPV trials ....
i would think that the majority of KNPV people have their dogs well prepared when they go for the PH1 and the failure rate is much lower than in other trials such as IPO, etc

i'm thinking it's kinda like, "I need this to move on, and i've done everything i need to do, rather than, let's trial now and see if my dog will pass"

bad assumption ?
..of course i realize "Murphy" can show up no matter how well you prep  ....just wondering about KNPV


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

rick smith said:


> way to go Alice and Robbie !
> 
> btw, something i'm curious about re: KNPV trials ....
> i would think that the majority of KNPV people have their dogs well prepared when they go for the PH1 and the failure rate is much lower than in other trials such as IPO, etc
> ...


If the KNPV attitude would be "Lets see if I can pass the trial and get the dog certified" it wouldn't exist very long and it would have never reached the status is has today.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

BTW, thought I'd make this quick mention. My husband Theo trialed and trained with Robbie. Personally I am unable to train dog due to strength and health issues. My husband does the hard work/Bitework and such, I do the smaller stuff like article search and obediance.

Just wanted to clarify that small bit.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Netjes, gefeliciteerd, Alice. Feliciteer Theo ook. Toppie. Blokt goed op de stok. Kan je zelfs aan de zijkant gefilmd zien.=D>

D.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nicely done


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done, Alice. Congrats to you and your husband


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Pedigree please?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, what a great team of you, your husband and Robbie! Congratulations and thanks for posting the videos. On the water retrieval did Robbie anticipate the command to retrieve or did I just miss seeing/hearing it?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> Pedigree please?


Geezus christopher, you and damn pedigrees what the ****


----------



## Ralph Tough (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Alice, enjoyed watching your videos.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> Pedigree please?


he is out of a dog you recently made some crappy remarks about, if that helps..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job and great videos!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> Pedigree please?



BRN 13062 | Berry II (Dhr. B. Lamers, Wijchen, NVBK 21406)


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Wow, what a great team of you, your husband and Robbie! Congratulations and thanks for posting the videos. On the water retrieval did Robbie anticipate the command to retrieve or did I just miss seeing/hearing it?


Nope it was there :lol: You might have missed it due to Theo not being as loud as he was in all his obediance commands :lol: 

Robbie was quite pushy in the morning so Theo had to use his voice to put extra pressure on Robbie.

I'm pretty sure some Trial jurors went home with sore ears last night!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, for the congrats :mrgreen: Now..... we go find a new dog and start all over again! :lol:


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> he is out of a dog you recently made some crappy remarks about, if that helps..


Then he must be a bad dog because we know what it says on paper.

Cool videos Alice, I like Robbie's attitude. Congrats!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to the team involved! 

Nice dog you have there...


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulation for you both, and your club ofcourse!


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Gefeliciteerd. Erg mooi resultaat. 
Zit net even naar de stok te kijken, is grappig om hem te zien loeren naar zijn "plekje" op het been tijdens het bewaken. (Zijn vader doet dat trouwens ook.)
En natuurlijk een mooie volle beet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Congratulations to the team involved!
> 
> Nice dog you have there...



Big ditto!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Now..... we go find a new dog and start all over again!


what do you do with the old dog? No offense but you make him sound like used kleenex.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> what do you do with the old dog? No offense but you make him sound like used kleenex.


Kill, grill and eat it... 

Puppies are tender, but Alice enjoys training them... Otherwise, kill, grill and eat it.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Kill, grill and eat it...


Good idea, but I don't think there's much cover fat or marbling so would probably be a tough chew. 

Seriously, do you keep or sell the dog?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Sarah Platts said:


> Good idea, but I don't think there's much cover fat or marbling so would probably be a tough chew.
> 
> Seriously, do you keep or sell the dog?


Not wanting to speak for Alice, I believe the dog is sold to a police department in the Netherlands.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

René Hendriks said:


> Gefeliciteerd. Erg mooi resultaat.
> Zit net even naar de stok te kijken, is grappig om hem te zien loeren naar zijn "plekje" op het been tijdens het bewaken. (Zijn vader doet dat trouwens ook.)
> En natuurlijk een mooie volle beet.


Bedankt! Moesten veel mensen om lachen dat hij zo fel op dat plekje was met dat knikje erbij. :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> what do you do with the old dog? No offense but you make him sound like used kleenex.


I'm pretty sure tho, that over the years on this forum, I have mentioned a few times that trained and trialed dogs go to work in Law enforcement, Militairy or Private security companies. 

Robbie will be leaving the day after tomorrow to work with the Rotterdam Police department K9 unit. Not sure why you feel I make him sound like a used kleenex? He is a working dog who is going to do his work, nothing kleenex about it... Not sure why you feel there is?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> Good idea, but I don't think there's much cover fat or marbling so would probably be a tough chew.
> 
> Seriously, do you keep or sell the dog?


I never keep a dog once it has its PH1 title. They are trained for a reason, to work, not to sit in a kennel or to be a pet.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I'm pretty sure tho, that over the years on this forum, I have mentioned a few times that trained and trialed dogs go to work in Law enforcement, Militairy or Private security companies.
> 
> Robbie will be leaving the day after tomorrow to work with the Rotterdam Police department K9 unit. Not sure why you feel I make him sound like a used kleenex? He is a working dog who is going to do his work, nothing kleenex about it... Not sure why you feel there is?


No disrespect intented. I really didn't know what you did with your dogs as I don't follow the sport dog strings that closely. I guess your phrasing just seemed to much like a Pump-and-Dump to me since I get my dogs with the intent to keep and work, not just train.

The videos were great.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> They are trained for a reason, to work, not to sit in a kennel or to be a pet.


Mad props to ya. If I had a bucket list, this would be (actually is) something I'd like to do someday.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice Dog. I didn't see all the videos, but nice from what I saw.

On the escort, does the decoy drop something?

May he sell well, work well, and finance your retirement!!!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats Team Bezemer, and Robbie!! hope his new police department love him!

it's good to see some of the 'other' parts of the KNPV program - waterwork and searches - and not just the bitework bits... thankyou very much for sharing, Alice, and congrats again to you and yours!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree Jay, I found the collection interesting as well. I've seen these videos together in the past but only watched specific portions of the eval. This was the first time I took a moment to watch all of them together. After watching them I thought it might be worthwhile to include some of exercises into the work that I do with my dog just for a bit of variety.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Nice Dog. I didn't see all the videos, but nice from what I saw.
> 
> On the escort, does the decoy drop something?
> 
> May he sell well, work well, and finance your retirement!!!


Halfway through the transport the decoy drops a small set of keys which the dog has to retrieve and bring to the handler. 

Retirement! Such a nice dream :lol: Will have to start training more dogs at the same time for that to happen.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats to Alice and Robbie. Do you have any training vids instead ? Would like to see some of them the behind the scenes kind of training vids. Thanks.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Congrats to Alice and Robbie. Do you have any training vids instead ? Would like to see some of them the behind the scenes kind of training vids. Thanks.


All the training vids for Robbie and the other dogs trained at our Club can be found here. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/DutchWorkingDogs


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> BTW, thought I'd make this quick mention. My husband Theo trialed and trained with Robbie. Personally I am unable to train dog due to strength and health issues. My husband does the hard work/Bitework and such, I do the smaller stuff like article search and obediance.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that small bit.


That's "true honest British Humour" but you got him through the trial and I find that fantastic.

By gum lass, in the end YOU did it \\/


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Thanks everyone, for the congrats :mrgreen: Now..... we go find a new dog and start all over again! :lol:


congrats to you and your team. I can't believe that after the worse training day ever and how much you love that dog you will still sell him  . Hope you have as much luck with the next one.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> All the training vids for Robbie and the other dogs trained at our Club can be found here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DutchWorkingDogs


Thanks, Alice. Is Theo the one that trained Jason many years ago that Jason eventually went to Canada ?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Thanks, Alice. Is Theo the one that trained Jason many years ago that Jason eventually went to Canada ?


Nope, wasn't Theo.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Timothy Saunders said:


> congrats to you and your team. I can't believe that after the worse training day ever and how much you love that dog you will still sell him  . Hope you have as much luck with the next one.


I can't believe it myself to be honest. One of the finest dogs I have had to date, Timothy. BUT!!! Yes, there's a small but and its a good BUT :lol:

Robbie will be going to the Rotterdam Police and thats 10 minutes away from my house so I will see him on occasion on our own training field since he will be visiting at times with his new handler. This for me is a big PLUS! 

Thing is.. he like our other dogs has been trained to do this work and to keep him in a kennel for the rest of his life with only a 3 time a week small training session is extremely unfair to him in my eyes. He loves to work and is extremely eager in everything he does. He needs this more then we need him... Fact that we love him and will miss him is not allowed to come into play with us. He has a new, bright, future ahead of him as a working K9 and I can not say to myself, I love him, I will keep him for myself, even tho I really do want to do so. We have to be fair to him and this is fair. 

Whoa!!! I'm babbling :lol: Guess its the stress of him leaving in 90 minutes to go do his civil bite test at the Police and then to get his medical tests and Xrays. If all goes well, and I suspect it will, he will not be returning back home today.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> That's "true honest British Humour" but you got him through the trial and I find that fantastic.
> 
> By gum lass, in the end YOU did it \\/


By gum lass! I did, didn't I :-o 

:lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice, I think you summed that up well. Very well. Good luck to you and Robbie.

During a conversation with my uncle I explained to him what I'd eventually like to do with dogs. His response was a flat "they're not machines." On my end of things, it seems like one of the best ways for me to give back something meaningful to my own or another community. Further, and maybe more importantly (to me anyway), it appears to be one of the most patriotic things I could think to do for my country in raising up a dog that would eventually go on to work our borders or along side a man/woman in service.

I guess I just mean I understood every word you wrote; parenthetically at least, in a way that makes sense to me.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Robbie passed the civil test and Medical test, both with Flying colors! He is not officialy no longer ours, but Mr Police Officer Robbie :lol:

Proud as ****!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Robbie passed the civil test and Medical test, both with Flying colors! He is not officialy no longer ours, but Mr Police Officer Robbie :lol:
> 
> Proud as ****!


Congrats again Alice


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I love happy endings...........even this kind


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> I love happy endings...........even this kind


ha ha. Sometimes I hate the fact that I have a vulgar sense of humor.  Nevertheless that was funny. Thanks for the laugh.

And congrats again Alice for seeing this come to fruition.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> I love happy endings...........even this kind


:lol: #Guttered that the moment I saw it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: #Guttered that the moment I saw it!


:lol:

Me too!






Alice Bezemer said:


> I can't believe it myself to be honest. One of the finest dogs I have had to date, Timothy. BUT!!! Yes, there's a small but and its a good BUT :lol:
> 
> Robbie will be going to the Rotterdam Police and thats 10 minutes away from my house so I will see him on occasion on our own training field since he will be visiting at times with his new handler. This for me is a big PLUS!
> 
> ...


This is a little similar to the folks who foster a fear-biter or other dog with behaviors or traits that threaten his adoptability, and how hard it is to give up the dog after months or years of work (and of course, bonding). But if they/we don't, then the service has to end. The dog has to go to his permanent home and live his new life and the foster trainer has to do it again. :smile:


It's fortunate that such people steel themselves and do it. JMO!

Good job, Alice!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Good job. Be proud.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congratulations - on both the title and the new position for robbie. both are a testament to your family's hard work.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Well... We survived it. From 440 points to be had Robbie scored a 435.
> 
> Exhausting day but it was great! Got a hell of a sunburn and a tired ass dog :mrgreen:
> 
> Will post his trial vids later on. Just wanted to share my good mood and pride in my dog!





Alice Bezemer said:


> Just uploaded them all :mrgreen:
> 
> Waterwork
> 
> ...





Alice Bezemer said:


> If the KNPV attitude would be "Lets see if I can pass the trial and get the dog certified" it wouldn't exist very long and it would have never reached the status is has today.





Alice Bezemer said:


> I'm pretty sure tho, that over the years on this forum, I have mentioned a few times that trained and trialed dogs go to work in Law enforcement, Militairy or Private security companies.
> 
> Robbie will be leaving the day after tomorrow to work with the Rotterdam Police department K9 unit. Not sure why you feel I make him sound like a used kleenex? He is a working dog who is going to do his work, nothing kleenex about it... Not sure why you feel there is?


Congrats to you and your Husband and your dog, hope all is well in Holland


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Robbie passed the civil test and Medical test, both with Flying colors! He is not officialy no longer ours, but Mr Police Officer Robbie :lol:
> 
> Proud as ****!


Once again congrats to Alice and Theo and PSD Robbie. How do they test Robbie in civil test ? Don't the KNPV trial include that as well ? In Holland where the retired PSD go to ?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Congrats to you and your Husband and your dog, hope all is well in Holland


Harry! Yup, all is well on this side of the big water :lol: Hope you are doing well as well


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Once again congrats to Alice and Theo and PSD Robbie. How do they test Robbie in civil test ? Don't the KNPV trial include that as well ? In Holland where the retired PSD go to ?


Civil testing is done by the police once the have him targeted to buy. They test him to see if he has what it takes to do civil work with a special sleeve under the shirt or jacket or a civil suit. They test him on stairs, slick floors, hights, strange areas, unexpected scenarios, rebites and such. How does he react, if he is startles does he recover quickly, is he curious and willing to check out the area by him self without handler backup. A whole range of things to go through.

When a K9 gets retired they usually stay with the old handler unless he doesn't have room for him (handler might get new dog and only have one kennel) If the handler doesn't have room they find a good home for the dog with former dog handlers or people wanting to take in a retired K9.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Civil testing is done by the police once the have him targeted to buy. They test him to see if he has what it takes to do civil work with a special sleeve under the shirt or jacket or a civil suit. They test him on stairs, slick floors, hights, strange areas, unexpected scenarios, rebites and such. How does he react, if he is startles does he recover quickly, is he curious and willing to check out the area by him self without handler backup. A whole range of things to go through.
> 
> When a K9 gets retired they usually stay with the old handler unless he doesn't have room for him (handler might get new dog and only have one kennel) If the handler doesn't have room they find a good home for the dog with former dog handlers or people wanting to take in a retired K9.


Alice,
Nice to hear that retired get to live their remaining years in adopted homes. Does KNPV training use food to train their puppies ? Do you all train your pups/dogs for environmental like you mentioned above what the police will test before purchasing the dog ? Thanks once again.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Alice,
> Nice to hear that retired get to live their remaining years in adopted homes. Does KNPV training use food to train their puppies ? Do you all train your pups/dogs for environmental like you mentioned above what the police will test before purchasing the dog ? Thanks once again.


I can only speak for myself and my husband as different people have different approaches to how they train. We never use food to train a dog. I have always felt that the dog should respond to me and that he should see me as a reward. It has always worked well for me so I feel no need to change this. There are plenty of people in KNPV who do use food but I have found it is not an overwhelming mayority and food gets used minimally by those people. I train my puppies with myself as a reward by petting, playing... going nuts when a pup does something right. I do bring a reward into play as soon as the dog has learned a certain exercise or behaviour.. With Robbie this was an Ikea toy Rat! We started using that rat when he was about 18 months old and most behaviours were secured enough. He would go bonkers with that stupid rat of his! It was an extra incentive for him to do the job but funny enough it never overruled his need for our physical reward. This is what we want from our dogs. They have to want to please us... The will to please us translated in his work to doing an excellent job. No toy or treat? Fine! As long as you show me I did a good job and are happy I will keep doing that job for you to the best of my ability! I do not like training dogs with food or toys since it leaves to much to the dogs own interpretation. What! No treat? Fine, see if I will work for you! 

As for the environmental training. Again I can only speak for myself. We do not really do anything like that. The only slick floors Robbie ever saw was at the vets office. I do not take my dogs out to strange places to get them to learn to deal with it and I do not train specifically for things I know the dog will be tested on during his Police Tests. Sure, we go and visit other clubs for a random training and we take in a competition here and there but thats about it really. If you know your dog well you know he will pass or not pass the civil tests he is put in to. I never doubted any of my dogs when tested. I knew they would pass and that they would take to the civil bites. If I felt they didn't I wouldn't waste the Police's time by having them test the dog and making myself look like an idiot in the process for trying to sell them a useless dog. I feel that if you train a dog well it will be able to handle anything you throw at it, including the kitchen sink! 

Here's a picture of Robbie on his last day with us. Trusted Rat in mouth! :lol:


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Alice,
Thank you so much for the beautiful pic of Robbie with that rat in his mouth. It is truly a sight to behold and at the same time respect you guys for making him a PSD now. May I ask here if it is ok for you to share what do you guys train a puppy of 7 weeks old to let say 18 months ? Is there a systematic way of doing it under KNPV programme ? "I do not take my dogs out to strange places to get them to learn to deal with it and I do not train specifically for things I know the dog will be tested on during his Police Test"-Does that mean you don't believe in socialising the pup ? Meaning if a pup is good, he's good all the way ? No point in desentising him as he's still will be afraid of something one day as a matter of time to come ? 

How do you select Robbie in the first place ? Is he from proven bloodline ? Thanks once again.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Alice,
> Thank you so much for the beautiful pic of Robbie with that rat in his mouth. It is truly a sight to behold and at the same time respect you guys for making him a PSD now. May I ask here if it is ok for you to share what do you guys train a puppy of 7 weeks old to let say 18 months ? Is there a systematic way of doing it under KNPV programme ? "I do not take my dogs out to strange places to get them to learn to deal with it and I do not train specifically for things I know the dog will be tested on during his Police Test"-Does that mean you don't believe in socialising the pup ? Meaning if a pup is good, he's good all the way ? No point in desentising him as he's still will be afraid of something one day as a matter of time to come ?
> 
> How do you select Robbie in the first place ? Is he from proven bloodline ? Thanks once again.


How do I train a dog from 7 weeks till 18 months... Like everybody else I guess? Mine stays in the kennel until he is about 6 or 7 months of age. He only comes out to look at decoy work on the field and some agitation on the leash. Up to that age its mostly obediance with the dog. Sit, stay, bark, hold object, let go of object, fetch with small objects, stand on the box (revier) Bark on the box. Sit and stay at the High, low and width jumps, small article search (with large articles :lol: ) A bit of heeling and some bites on the sleeve and or suit (depending on size of the dog) After the dog has lost all its puppy needles (teeth) I start working him more intensively. At this time I also take them swimming but it could be later, all depends on what time of the year it is. We start working him in every exercise and everything is done on a leash, short work only, building up strength and security in the dog. Bitework becomes more and more. At around a year old the dog should know the basics of each and every exercise, depending on the dog ofcourse. Some dogs are quicker or slower then others. Around 18 months old the dog should have a full grasp of all exercises and we are working on a distance on and off. At this time we start fine tuning the exercises and start on the path towards trial.

I don't think it really has anything to do with socializing perse.... Socializing is in the eye of the beholder. Some people take their dog everywhere and anyplace and it still doesn't amount to anything when the moment of truth comes. We take our dogs out on trainingdays at other clubs, competitions and trialdays for other clubmembers. My dogs are always in the car, even if they don't have to train or work. I just never take them to shopping malls or to trainstations or anything the like. I do not feel the need to do that with a dog. Once it is trained correctly it should be able to deal with these things without collapsing into a heap of misery. Simple fact is, you can not train it for everything that life will throw at it so you best train the dog to withstand adversity when it comes along. In training you build up a dog to be secure and confident in its own ability. If you don't do that, you are doing something wrong, or atleast that is my view on it. 

Robbie is from Berry2 Lamers bloodline. BRN 13062. A proven bloodline. I did not pick him because he was from that line tho. I needed a pup at the time and this was the one litter available to me at the time. A clubmember told us there was a litter on the ground at the belgium border so I phoned and the breeder had 2 males left from the litter. Drove there and picked up Robbie and that was it. I picked Robbie because his bellybutton wasn't herniated :lol: The other male had a small herniation from the bellybutton so I took Robbie. Both were equal in size, the other male had a slightly larger head, which I prefer, but he didn't make my criteria :lol:

On a final note... What is afraid in a dog? It all depends on who is looking at the dog! If a dog startles at something it does not mean he is afraid, it means he is shook up by something new. Does this make him a bad dog? No, it doesn't. Its nature to be inquisitive but its stupid not to be careful... or you would not live very long. It's okay for a dog to get startled, or to show a slight hesitation in new things.... what matters is, how does he recover! If you train a dog correctly you will have an inquisitive dog that will recover quickly in any circumstance. To many people discard dogs or ignore them because a dog or pup might have flinched or hesitated slightly. I often wonder if they realise what they are ignoring for it might be the best dog one could ever have...

JMO


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Alice,
I really appreciate your disclosure and insight as to what happens over there in Netherland training their dogs. But, do you think or agree that whether a dog will have the defence drive to be an attack dog depending on its genetic and it is something one cannot train for ? Thanks once again.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Alice,
> I really appreciate your disclosure and insight as to what happens over there in Netherland training their dogs. But, do you think or agree that whether a dog will have the defence drive to be an attack dog depending on its genetic and it is something one cannot train for ? Thanks once again.


Nope, will not agree with that.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Nope, will not agree with that.


Meaning every dog can be trained to be attack dog in your perspective ?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Meaning every dog can be trained to be attack dog in your perspective ?


Most can be trained. I would never go as broad as to say all but I believe with the right way or training most dogs can be trained to be good attack dogs.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Most can be trained. I would never go as broad as to say all but I believe with the right way or training most dogs can be trained to be good attack dogs.


a question that has been asked a billion times before but just wanting your opinion on it. whats you experience with training female dogs to be attack dogs compared to males?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> How do I train a dog from 7 weeks till 18 months... Like everybody else I guess? Mine stays in the kennel until he is about 6 or 7 months of age. He only comes out to look at decoy work on the field and some agitation on the leash. Up to that age its mostly obediance with the dog. Sit, stay, bark, hold object, let go of object, fetch with small objects, stand on the box (revier) Bark on the box. Sit and stay at the High, low and width jumps, small article search (with large articles :lol: ) A bit of heeling and some bites on the sleeve and or suit (depending on size of the dog) After the dog has lost all its puppy needles (teeth) I start working him more intensively. At this time I also take them swimming but it could be later, all depends on what time of the year it is. We start working him in every exercise and everything is done on a leash, short work only, building up strength and security in the dog. Bitework becomes more and more. At around a year old the dog should know the basics of each and every exercise, depending on the dog ofcourse. Some dogs are quicker or slower then others. Around 18 months old the dog should have a full grasp of all exercises and we are working on a distance on and off. At this time we start fine tuning the exercises and start on the path towards trial.
> 
> I don't think it really has anything to do with socializing perse.... Socializing is in the eye of the beholder. Some people take their dog everywhere and anyplace and it still doesn't amount to anything when the moment of truth comes. We take our dogs out on trainingdays at other clubs, competitions and trialdays for other clubmembers. My dogs are always in the car, even if they don't have to train or work. I just never take them to shopping malls or to trainstations or anything the like. I do not feel the need to do that with a dog. Once it is trained correctly it should be able to deal with these things without collapsing into a heap of misery. Simple fact is, you can not train it for everything that life will throw at it so you best train the dog to withstand adversity when it comes along. In training you build up a dog to be secure and confident in its own ability. If you don't do that, you are doing something wrong, or atleast that is my view on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alice

That was a terrific post and one I can truly relate to, especially the last paragraph.

Guess "by gum lass" was less appropriate - but "hoots mon" would be more appropriate:lol:

BTW I'm a Sassenach, born and bred in Cheshire but on Grandpa Pfisterer's side, a "Schwabe"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Alice
> 
> That was a terrific post and one I can truly relate to, especially the last paragraph.
> 
> ...


A saxon!  :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> a question that has been asked a billion times before but just wanting your opinion on it. whats you experience with training female dogs to be attack dogs compared to males?


They squat when they pee and they bleed once or twice a year.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No wonder I never wanted one


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> No wonder I never wanted one


:lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

BTW you forgot something Alice, the bitch ruins your lawn and the dog your bushes...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> BTW you forgot something Alice, the bitch ruins your lawn and the dog your bushes...


No they don't! The bitch ruins the county lawn and the male ruins the neighbours bushes :lol:


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> BTW you forgot something Alice, the bitch ruins your lawn and the dog your bushes...


 
As pups...there is no distinction... 

Do you mind to stop being sexist? lol (Joke)


Regards


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> No they don't! The bitch ruins the county lawn and the male ruins the neighbours bushes :lol:


This is completely off topic but:

my older brother and his friend were on their way home from a (Sauftour) beer tour and felt the need to relieve themselves. Unfortunately, PC Plod arrived and questioned the urine sprayed up on a garage. Chris told them that it was from a very large Alsatian (then GSD) and they let them go but with a questioning demeanour.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> As pups...there is no distinction...
> 
> Do you mind to stop being sexist? lol (Joke)
> 
> ...


I will always be sexist =D>


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> As pups...there is no distinction...
> 
> Do you mind to stop being sexist? lol (Joke)
> 
> ...



Yes I do mind :lol:


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> No they don't! The bitch ruins the county lawn and the male ruins the neighbours bushes :lol:


love that. lol


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Yes I do mind :lol:


I figured that...it's part of your gender!


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Alice,
Do you assert punishment to the pup who does something that's undesirable ? Thanks.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Alice,
> Do you assert punishment to the pup who does something that's undesirable ? Thanks.


In what context, what do you consider punishment and what do you consider undesirable? Age range? 

Sure, I will punish a pup for doing something it has has been taught not to do. If he eats my carpet or chews on my electrical wiring and knows not to do so, I will punish the pup for it. Same goes with training a pup or adult dog. Once it knows what's expected of it and refuses to follow the beaten path, it will be punished.


----------

